# Boot disk needed.



## cyberbuy (Dec 24, 1999)

Don wrote:

I want to load windows 3.1 on a 386 that has a formated hard drive will I need a "Boot disk" before I load Dos 6.22 on this cpu? and if I do need a "Boot disk" does anyone know where I could download one.

Looking forward to an answer.

Thanks!

Don
[email protected]


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

If you have DOS you have a boot disk. Disk 1 is bootable and will do the installation for you.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech (updated 4/16/2000):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## cyberbuy (Dec 24, 1999)

Don wrote:

Thanks! Larry, I appreciate you taking the 
time to answer my question. Would you be so kind to answer one more question? I have another 386 that has Dos 6.22 my question is:
How would I go about copying Dos from this cpu?

Looking forward to your reply.

Thanks!

Don Reykdal
[email protected]


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

What do you mean "copy DOS"?

You can make a system disk if you want... but copying DOS would be illegal, unless you intend to MOVE it (remove it from the system it is now on).

To make a system disk, at c







OS> type FORMAT A: /S Note that this will erase anything on the A drive. Now this disk will be a bootable DOS disk. You will probably want to copy FDISK, FORMAT, and SYS onto it so that you can use it for format drives on other systems.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech (NEW DEAL ADDED 4/17/2000):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## cyberbuy (Dec 24, 1999)

This is my friends cpu and he brought it to me because when he tried to load a mouse driver the cpu froze up and he had one window
open on top of another and he couldn't close
any of them. We tried to use the function keys but it wouldn't work. So we thought why
not format the hd and reload dos and win 3.1 we didn't now what else to do.

Thanks!

Don


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Ah. Well, you really can't do that without the DOS and Windows installation disks. Simply copying the files won't work. Not totally, anyway. For DOS you can pretty much get away with it - after you format /s the drive you can make a directory called DOS and just copy everything into it. But Windows has to be installed - just copying the files won't work.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech (free computer headset added 4/22/2000):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## cyberbuy (Dec 24, 1999)

Hi Larry,

Ic,so I need to create a dir labled
dos and then copy the 6.2 into it,then
load win 3.1 into the box. I'd like to ask you one other question,when a person formats
the hd do you lose all programs including the
version of dos you have in the box or does dos stay in the box?

Thanks! for you help.

Don


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Format erases everything.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech
(4/29 free $5 added - free computer headset ends 4/30!):
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## cyberbuy (Dec 24, 1999)

Hi Larry,

Ic, thanks! for the answer.

Regards

Don


----------

